# Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!



## BigP (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe vor zwei Monaten ein Haus in 57539 Etzbach (RLP) gekauft mit Gartenteich im Grundstück. Der Teich hat geschätzte 17 bis 19 Kubikmeter Wasser und einige, wahrscheinlich zu viele, Fische. Das sind vermutlich 4 Koi und noch etwa 5 goldfarbene (auch Koi?) in etwa gleicher Größe (20-30cm) sowie jede Menge kleiner Fische. Insgesamt sind es etwa 30 Fische. Der Teich ist in zwei runde Becken aufgeteilt, das tiefere ist etwa 1,80m tief, das damit verbundene zweite etwa 1,30 bis 1,50m. Nach Beseitigung der gröbsten Pflanzenreste rund um den Teich und kubikmeterweise verblütem __ Pampasgras habe ich einen Filter, d.h. zwei hintereinandergeschaltete Filter gefunden, deren Inhalt nix Gutes erahnen lies... Für den großen Filter habe ich drei Filtermatten unterschiedlicher Maschengröße gekauft, unter denen Abschnitte von Kunststoffrohren und ähnliches Zeug in Säcken eingebunden liegt. Der Zweitfilter ist ebenfalls mit diesem Zeug gefüllt. Angeschlossen ist eine 160W Teichpumpe, die mir stromkostenmmäßig die Haare vom Kopf frisst und eine UV Lampe, vermutlich 5 Jahre alt und dementsprechend wirkungslos. Die Fische scheinen sich wohlzufühlen, sofern ich das als Laie beurteilen kann, sie fressen gerne, lassen sich per Hand füttern, sind ziemlich munter und sehen (für mich) gesund aus. Der Teich besteht seit 2004; in den letzten beiden Jahren ist er mit Sicherheit überhaupt nicht gepflegt worden, die Pumpe dürfte seit August letzten Jahres nicht in Betrieb gewesen sein. Wenn überhaupt, haben die Fische mehr oder weniger regelmäßig Futter bekommen, sonst ist von den Vorbesitzern nichts gemacht worden!
Nun zu meinen Problemen. Ich hätte mir niemals einen Gartenteich angelegt, schon gar nicht mit Fischbestand. Nun ist er aber da und ich möchte ihn entweder mit kleinstem Arbeits- und Geldaufwand mit oder ohne Kois am Leben halten, oder ihn abschaffen. 
Ich habe nicht vor, regelmäßig das Teichwasser auszutauschen, jede Woche kilogrammweise Schlamm aus dem Filter zu bergen (was z.Zt. der Fall ist) oder rund ums Jahr 180W Leistungsaufnahme der Pumpe und der Lampe zu finanzieren. Natürlich möchte ich den Fischen nicht schaden und würde sie daher ganz oder teilweise abgeben, wenn keine Minimallösung an Arbeit und Geldmitteln möglich ist. Klares Wasser ist mir völlig egal, wenn die trübe Brühe den Fischen nicht schadet. Den Teich komplett abzuschaffen und das Loch zuzuschütten kommt ebenfalls in Betracht. Grundsätzlich bin ich für alle möglichen Varianten offen, es muss nur absolut pflegeleicht und billig sein! Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!:beeten Bitte um Tipps und Meinungen von euch Fachleuten; ggf. können auch auf diesem Weg einige Fische vermittelt werden, wenn jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## Martina und Uwe (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Hallo BigP erst mal willkommen im Forum.Eins muß ich Dir gleich sagen Dein Teich wie Du Ihn beschrieben hast macht arbeit und verursacht auch laufende Kosten.Mann müste sich die Sache mal anschauen wenn du wilst komme ich mal abends vorbei bin aus Windeck und wir reden mal darüber.
MfG Uwe


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Morgen 

Das finde ich Prima Uwe . 
Ansonsten sehe ich keine Chance den Teich mit Besatz Längerfristig zu halten.


----------



## BigP (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Vielen Dank an beide Uwes für die Antworten! Uwe1 hat eine PN, das Angebot nehme ich sehr gerne an!!!


----------



## KOI-Petsch (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

hast du evtl. auch bilder vom teich oder den fischen? würde sie gerne mal sehen lg Sebastian


----------



## BigP (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Hallo Sebastian, kann ich die Tage mal welche machen; die Fische werden allerdings nicht sehr gut zu sehen sein, denn das Wasser ist ziemlich trübe.


----------



## Martina und Uwe (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Guten Morgen forengemeinde,bin nun gestern bei BigP alias Marco gewesen sehr netter Mensch.An dem Teich wurde viele Jahre nichts gemacht,Marco müste einiges Investieren neue und größe Filteranlage nebst Pumpe dadurch würden aber auch die monatlichen Kosten etwas steigen und auch die Zeit zur Pflege und Wartung.Er hat sich daher für ein Biotop entschieden weil der Teich ist nun mal da und er sich aber auch schon mit ihm angefreundet hat.Nun habe ich leider vom Biotop genslich keine Ahnung daher brauchen wir Eure Hilfe.Welche bepflanzung hat ein Biotop kann ein Kleiner Fischbestand drin sein oder sollte mann auf Fische gans verzichten.Wir würden uns über Ratschläge und Tips freuen da ich dem Marcus bei der Umsetzung zum Biotop behilflich sein werde 
MfG Uwe


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Servus Uwe

Im Unterforum "Naturnahe Teiche" wirst du und Marco sicher fündig .

Diesen Thread und diesen Thread würde ich empfehlen zu lesen. 

Aus diesen beiden Threads kann man sicher Erkentnisse ziehen .


----------



## BigP (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Das mit dem "sehr netten Mensch" kann ich, was Uwe angeht, ebenfalls nur bestätigen. Da stimmte die Wellenlänge auf Anhieb! 
Wenn ich hier nicht noch reichlich "andere Hobbies" und Prioritäten hätte, was die Hütte angeht, könnte ich mich tatsächlich mit der artgerechten Koi-Haltung anfreunden. Aber nun ist es, wie Uwe bereits schrieb, so, dass die Fortführung als Biotop wahrscheinlich die einfachste und beste Lösug darstellen wird. Die Kois und anderen größeren Exemplare (deren Namen ich noch nicht mal behalten habe ;-) werden bei Uwe ein neues und vor Allem gepflegteres Zuhause finden und einige von den kleinen Biestern dürfen gerne die Hauptrolle im Biotop spielen, falls das möglich ist. Was die Ratschläge und Tipps angeht, kann ich mich Uwe nur anschließen, da das Alles hier für mich böhmische Dörfer sind.

P.S. Großes Lob an das Forum, ich hätte nicht damit gerechnet, dass hier so schnell, kompetent und freundlich geholfen wird.


----------



## Martina und Uwe (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Guten Morgen Freunde,danke DIGICAT für die Texte muß sagen das das mit so einem Biotop schon eine sehr Interesante Sache ist und und ich mich mittlerweile frage warum ich so viel in Technik investiert habe wenns auch anders funktionieren könnte.Vorallem mit Fischbesatz konnte  ich mir das nicht vorstellen,also Marco werden wir uns am Samstag die Sache bei einer Tase Kaffe noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und werden nach einer Lösung suchen damit Du deine Fische behalten Kannst.
MfG Uwe


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Servus Uwe & Marco

Ja, so naturnahe Teiche haben einen sehr großen Reiz. Vorallem wenn man bedenkt das diese auch ohne Technik funktionieren. Allerdings sollte man sich von "Reinen" Teichen verabschieden. Algen gehören zu naturnahen Teichen einfach dazu.
Ich hatte ja auch einen Schwimmteich, der zwar mit Technik (Grobabscheider + Biofilter) wegen Bachlauf, aber auch dieser war nicht "Clean".


----------



## Martina und Uwe (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Hallo Helmut,schöne Anlage und schöne Aufnahmen.Das es kein Reiner Teich wird ist schon klar und Algen gehören nun mal dazu nur sieht mann ja in der Natur das sich das in grenzen hält.Was mir aber immer noch Kopfzerbrechen macht ist der Fischbesatz bei Marco was ich sehen konnte sind Kois,Shubunkis,Goldfische,Schleierschwänze und Goldorfen.Weis nicht ob diese zusammensetzung sich in einem Biotop hält ,habe so meine bedenken in bezug Futter und Sauerstoff.
MfG Uwe


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Servus

Naja, ohne den Fischbestand zu reduzieren wirds wahrscheinlich auf lange Sicht nicht funktionieren, wie auch Uwe schon anmerkte.

In Summe 30 Fische hören sich auf ca. 17.000 Liter nicht viel an. Nur die Koi werden groß und wachsen schnell und brauchen eine besondere, aufwendige und damit einhergehend, teure Pflege. Diese würde ich versuchen abzugeben.

Ansonsten, viele Pflanzen pflanzen, jeder "Zentimeter" der Uferzone muß bepflanzt sein 

Wenn du die Koi aus dem Teich hast, würde ich die Technik einmal ausschalten, wie es ja schon ...


> Der Teich besteht seit 2004; in den letzten beiden Jahren ist er mit Sicherheit überhaupt nicht gepflegt worden, die Pumpe dürfte seit August letzten Jahres nicht in Betrieb gewesen sein.


Und das füttern einstellen.
Damit fallen die Kosten schlagartig gegen null 
Und abwarten, was passiert. 
Die Wasserwerte würde ich aber trotzdem im Auge behalten.

Und .... Fotos vom Teich wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## Martina und Uwe (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Danke Helmut für die bestätigung meiner Gedankengänge,so in die Richtung hatte ich auch gedacht.Werde weiter Marco zur Seite stehen und natürich bericht erstatten wenn es was neues gibt
MfG Uwe


----------



## BigP (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Also ich bin begeistert! Das ist genau die Richtung, die mir am besten gefällt. Die "großen Fische" werden von Uwe adoptiert (ich darf sie dort besuchen kommen damit der Abschied nicht so schwer fällt ;-) und die kleinen bleiben im werdenden Biotop unter Beobachtung. Tipps von euch und von Uwe persönlich sind mir dazu natürlich Gold wert! Das sieht nach einer einfachen und parktikablen Lösung aus und der Teich bleibt an Ort und Stelle, SUPER 

P.S: Fotos werden zeitnah erledigt!


----------



## BigP (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Hier sind die Bilder.
Die Fische waren heute etwas scheu, es sind nicht alle auf den Bildern; Paul (der "große" Koi) müsste aber zu sehen sein.
Kann gerne noch Detail-Bilder nachlegen, falls gewünscht.


----------



## BigP (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Hallo zusammen, Uwe und ich überlegen gerade einige grundlegende Dinge, was den neuen "Bio-Teich" angeht. Uwe meinte, es sei eventuell angebracht, zur Bestandsaufnahme und um sozusagen bei 0 anzufangen, den Teich einmal komplett zu entleeren, auszumessen und neu zu befüllen. Mein Gedanke ist eher der, dass der Teich wie er jetzt ist, wahrscheinlich schon fast Biotop Charakter hat; ein dreiviertel Jahr quasi ungefiltert und es stinkt überhaupt nicht, __ Kröten und Fischen scheint es gut zu gehen und __ Libellen jeder Größe kommen regelmäßig zum Teich geflogen.
Wir hätten gerne eure Meinung zum Thema ablassen oder nicht ablassen! Vielen Dank im Voraus und schöne Grüße, Marco


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Servus Marco & Uwe

Ich würde den Teich so belassen wie er im Moment ist.
Er ist eingefahren und es bedarf nur regulierender Maßnahmen .
Ausser Algenbüschel abkeschern und ... ja mehr fällt mir garnicht ein.

Wenn so eine Aktion, dann im Spätherbst. Aber selbst davon würde ich abraten. Sehe keinen Grund dies zu machen .


----------



## BigP (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Danke Helmut! Dann werden wir heute ggf. mit der Umsiedelung der großen Fische anfangen und die Bepflanzung planen sowie Pumpe und Fütterung einstellen, wenn Uwe einverstanden ist.


----------



## BigP (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

So. Die Umsiedelung hat nicht funktioniert:evil, sobald die Biester die Käscher gesehen haben, waren sie dauerhaft verschwunden. Und das bei dem trüben Teichwasser...:shock
Jetzt haben wir vor, einen etwa 3 bis 4 Kubikmeter fassenden QuickUp Pool morgen mit Teichwasser vollzupumpen um an die Fische besser ran zu kommen; sollten wir deutlich mehr ablaufen lassen müssen, geht der Rest auf's benachbarte Feld. Den Poolinhalt lassen wir dann später wieder in den Teich einlaufen und füllen ggf. die Fehlmenge mit Frischwasser auf. Hoffentlich klappt das wie geplant, bitte Daumen drücken!


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Servus Marco & Uwe



Ich drücke Euch die Daumen


----------



## BigP (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Hier ist der aktuelle Stand: Teich leergepumpt, etwa 3500 L in einem löcherigen QuickUp Pool aufgefangen und den Rest die Böschung runter gekippt. Die Fische waren selbst bei 20cm hohem Restwasserstand kaum zu fangen! Alle (dachten wir!) Fische im Bottich zwischengelagert und die Koi sowie die Goldorfen in Beutelchen gepackt zwecks Umsiedelung zu Uwe. Erstaunlicherweise war kaum Bodensatz im Teich, außer ein paar Gräsern und einigen cm Schlamm alles trüb aber sauber! 
Einige Kaulquappen, __ Frösche und __ Kröten sowie einige Wasserjungfern haben den Teich besiedelt und einige Klumpen glitschiges Zeug, was so aussieht, wie ich mir Austern innen vorstelle...
Wir haben dann das aufgefangene Teichwasser zurückgepumpt und es wurde mit knapp 7 Kubikmeter Frischwasser aufgefüllt. Die Goldfische zurückgesetzt und alles wieder in den "Urzustand" versetzt. Im Laufe der Woche werden noch einige Wasserpflanzen angesiedelt, Pumpe und Fütterung sind eingestellt.
Der Hit ist allerdings, dass sich ein Koi offenbar in der nach Auspumpen verbliebenen Restpfütze versteckt hatte!!! Alle __ Kleinfische erscheinen regelmäßig, wennn ich mich dem Teich nähere, nur dieser eine Koi lässt sich wenn überhaupt nur ganz kurz sehen und hat etwas von einem Phantom. Wir werden noch versuchen, ihn mittels Kächer zu fangen; das wird m.E. sicher nicht funktionieren und dann muss er sich eben mit der neuen Situation abfinden, er kriegt jedenfalls keine Extrawurst gebraten und wird ab sofort zum Biotopfisch.


----------



## Digicat (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Servus Marco & Uwe

Das schaut ja sehr gut aus 

Und der eine Koi ..... vielleicht wirds ja noch etwas mit dem fangen 

Habt Ihr gleich eine Inventur durchgeführt ... wieviele Fische sind es denn jetzt 

Das da nicht viel Mulm am Boden liegt verwundert mich 

Bin schon gespannt wie sich der Teich entwickelt.


----------



## BigP (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Hallo Helmut, dooferweise hab' ich nicht durchgezählt... 
Es sind etwa 25 Fische im Teich, die meisten Goldies, ein "Ghost", ein "__ Schleierschwanz" ¿ (Ironie) und ein "Schubunki". Ja und Phantomias der Koi natürlich... Außerdem sind da schon einige kleine noch nicht goldene Goldfischlis unterwegs, die halten sich aber meist in den unteren Regionen auf.


----------



## Digicat (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Servus Marco

Wie gehts dem Teich


----------



## BigP (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Hallo Helmut, danke der guten Nachfrage 
Soweit ich das als Laie beurteilen kann, geht's Teich und Goldfischlis gut! Der Teich bzw. das Teichwasser sieht nicht anders aus und riecht auch nicht anders als zur Filterpumpenzeit. Das halte ich für ein gutes Zeichen. Heute nachmittag habe ich 8 Wasserpflanzen gekauft. Eine weiße Seerose (kommt an die tiefste Stelle), eine Wasserlilie, einen Schachtelrohrhalm und andere, deren Namen ich mir nicht merken wollte. Alles mit Beratung des Gartenzentrums. Alle kommen in Teich-Pflanzkörbe und werden in wenigen Augenblicken mit Teicherde versorgt und eingepflanzt. Uwe brachte letzte Woche __ Wasserminze mit, die scheint sich bereits sehr wohl zu fühlen und wächst zusehends. Also bisher sieht es so aus, als würde das Projekt klappen!


----------



## Annett (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Hi,

stop! Bitte keine Teicherde in den Teich! Nimm Kies oder Sand... sonst wird das Wasser grün.


----------



## BigP (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Hallo Annett, zu spät!
Alle sind in Pflanzsäcke mit reichlich Teicherde und einer Schicht Sand/Kies soeben im Teich versenkt worden.
Grün ist das Wasser aber sowieso schon! 
Direkt mal eine Frage zur weißen Seerose: Der Gärtner meinte, die könne man problemlos in etwa 2m Tiefe versenken; sie liegt jetzt in etwa 1,80m auf Grund. An dem Einstecker bei der Seerose stand aber eine Wassertiefe von 70cm bis 100cm! Wird das Ding nun wachsen oder steht zu befürchten, dass die Rose eingeht? Die Pflanze hat immerhin 16,50€ gekostet.:shock


----------



## BigP (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

So, Fortschrittsmeldung. Vorgestern war ich wieder in der Pflanzenfachanstalt hier um dir Ecke in Wissen und habe mich dort bezüglich weiterer Wasserpflanzen und der Teichgestaltung vom Chef persönlich beraten lassen. Der meinte, im Gegensatz zu seinem Kollegen von letzter Woche, keine Teicherde, keine Pflanzgefäße sondern Uferzone mit Steinen abgrenzen, mit Lehm füllen, Pflanzen einsetzen und oben eine Schicht Kies drauflegen damit der Lehm nicht ausgeschwemmt wird; zum Thema Teichrose: "wenn Sie die in 1,80m versenkt haben, wird die niemals das Licht der Welt erblicken!" Habe ihm kurz erläutert, was mir eine Woche zuvor sein Angestellter dazu erzählt hat, dieser wurde sofort dazugerufen und ab vorgestern läuft unsere 2 Wochen Frist. Wenn die Rose bis dahin nicht oben ist, kommt der Angestelle mit Tauchanzug und holt das Ding hoch... Das war mir die sechzehnfünfzig dann doch wert!:smoki
Gestern habe ich den halben Tag Teicharbeit geleistet, Uferzonen "angelegt", mit Lehm gefüllt, zwölf weitere Pflanzen eingesetzt und die Lehmflächen mit 50kg Kies abgedeckt. Die Brühe sieht jetzt aus wie eine Dreckpfütze, ich hoffe, das setzt sich noch!! Ist nun noch deutlich trüber (gelb-trüb) als zuvor.
Was mich ein bisschen wundert ist, dass die __ Kröten nun tagsüber zu sehen sind; die treiben zwischen den Wasserpflanzen und halten ihre Köpfe aus dem Wasser. Eine saß eben auf einem Stein neben dem Pool und ließ sich durch nichts aus der Ruhe bringen. Ist das normal? Habe ich die vor der gestrigen Teichaktion vielleicht nur nicht wahrgenommen und die waren tagsüber ebenfalls "draußen"? Oder ist das deren Reaktion auf das nun noch trübere Wasser?


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Hallo P.,

__ Kröten sind eigentlich eher nachtaktiv und kommen nur an sehr heißen Tagen zum Baden. __ Frösche hängen schon eher einfach so im Teich rum. Oder auf Steinen daneben. Aber was meinst Du, wie schnell Bewegung in die Tierchen kommt, wenn eine Fliege nah genug ist...

PS: Hast Du eigentlich eine Kamera? Mach doch mal Fotos. Besonders von dem Fachverkäufer mit dem Taucheranzug


----------



## BigP (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Fotos sind fest eingeplant für die Tauchaktion, sofern es denn dazu kommt. Von der Rose ist noch rein gar nichts zu sehen aber die Brühe ist auch noch sowas von trübe seit der Lehmeinbringaktion...
Die meisten der Wasserblümchen scheinen sich ganz wohl zu fühlen, bisher keine Ausfälle. Einige gedeihen besser, andere eher langsam. Macht jedenfalls großen Spaß beim Wachsen zuzusehen. Hätte nie gedacht, dass mir den Tümpel mal so viel Spaß macht.


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*



BigP schrieb:


> Hätte nie gedacht, dass mir den Tümpel mal so viel Spaß macht.



Tja, Pech, nu isses passiert. Das sind die ersten Anzeichen von Teichvirus


----------



## BigP (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Das gibt's doch nicht... Heute morgen hat mich mein Telefon erinnert, dass heute der Tag der Seerose ist. Heute lief die Frist ab und der Taucher hätte sich ab morgen bereit machen können. 
Heute morgen *nix Rose!* Heute Abend noch kurz auf den Teich geschaut: Ein 10cm Seerosenblatt schwimmt da, als hätte es seit Wochen nichts Anderes zu tun gehabt! Hat *genau drei Wochen *gedauert und jetzt geht's ab mit dem Teil. :smoki


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Servus Marco

Die größte Tugend des Teichbauers/Besitzers ......

Geduld, Geduld ... und nochmals Gedulds .... dann klappts auch mit der Nachbarin...
 ... eh Teichpflanzen, ergo Teichwasser


----------



## BigP (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Kann es übrigens sein, dass die Goldies mir die Teichpflanzen bzw, deren Wurzeln abfressen? Die Wasserhyazinten werden von den kleinen Biestern wie mit Motorkraft durch den Teich getrieben und auch unterhalb der anderen Pflanzen halten sich die Kleinen regelmäßig auf. :evil


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Servus Marco

Das wäre gut möglich, daß die "Kleinen" an die Wurzeln gehen, aber auch sonst werden die Wasserhyazinten, ohne "Feindeinwirkung" leider weniger.
Das sind Pflanzen die Wärme besonders lieben, kommen ja aus tropischen Gebiet und bei uns im Moment herrschenden Temperaturen ...... können sie schon mal mickern bzw. eingehen.


----------



## BigP (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Hallo zusammen,
hier ein Zwischenbericht zur aktuellen Lage, falls das jemanden interessiert.
Die Teichpflanzen sind bis auf zwei oder drei schön angewachsen und gedeihen prächtig. Große Freude macht mir die Wassernuss, deren auf dem Wasserspiegel liegendes Laub sehr gesund aussieht, und die bereits deutlich länger geworden ist und den Teichgrund mit weit ausladenden Wurzeln bevölkert. Die Seerose hat während unseres einwöchigen Bergurlaubs ein zweites Blatt geworfen, dieses ist allerdings von den kleinen Biestern im Teich ziemlich angefressen; hoffentlich schadet das der Rose nicht. 
Ja ja, die kleinen Biester... Die kriegen seit Monaten nix mehr extra zu essen und vermehren sich prächtig! Heute ließ sich Phantomias der Koi nach langer Zeit nochmal sehen, der Ghost war da, die Schubunkis haben Nachwuchs und vom Nachwuchs der Goldies wollen wir gar nicht reden! Mein kleiner Wadenbeißer meinte heute: "Papa, da sind locker 40 Fische im Teich!" Hoffentlich hat er sich verzählt...
Heute waren wieder reichlich __ Libellen da, das ist eine Freude, diese wunderbaren Flugbiester anzusehen! Die haben eine Farbenvielfalt wie die Fische am Great Barrier Reef (nein, ich habe weder Tabletten mit bunten Gesichtern eingeworfen, noch lustiges Zeug geraucht ;-)! Alles in Allem macht der Teich reichlich Spaß und kostet... *NICHTS* mehr.
So war es geplant und so muss es sein. Nochmal danke für Eure Tipps!

P.S.: Uwe, ich habe hier eine Kleinigkeit für Dich. Wenn Du Zeit hast und in der Gegend bist, komm auf ein Kaltgetränk vorbei!


----------



## Martina und Uwe (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Hallo Marco bin auch gestern von einem verlängerten Leipzig tripp zurück,freue mich das Du mit deinem Teich zufrieden bist werde auf alle Fälle bei Dir die Woche vorbei kommen.Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dodi (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Hallo Marco,

schön, dass Du jetzt richtigen Spaß mit dem Teich hast
- so soll es sein! 

Weiterhin viel Freude!


----------



## Aristocat (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Hallo Marco!
:willkommen in der Abteilung "unheilbar"
Ich habe mich eben durch den Thread geschmöckert und teilweise herzlich gelacht! Hast Du vielleicht ein paar aktuelle Foto´s?


----------



## BigP (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Hier sind die Bilder.


----------



## Aristocat (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

SchÖÖÖÖÖÖn!
Die "Brühe" wird sicher auch noch klarer.


----------



## Christine (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Hi,

wirklich ein toller Teich - wäre schade drum gewesen!


----------



## BigP (2. Aug. 2009)

*Gasblasen steigen auf!*

Danke, wenn auch verspätet, für eure Meinungen!
Einige der Pflanzen sind inzwischen am Verkümmern, andere sind prima in Ordnung. Das ist aber wahrscheinlich normal, oder?
Eine Sache beschäftigt mich aber seit geraumer Zeit, es steigen nämlich durchgängig Gasblasen auf und ich frage mich, wo die wohl herkommen?!
Das ist doch seltsam, oder? Kommt das von den Fischen? Von Pflanzen? Gammelt da irgendetwas vor sich hin??? Es richt aber nicht...
Viele Grüße, Marco


----------



## BigP (16. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Hallo liebe Fischfreunde,
nachdem nun einige Zeit verstrichen ist, habe ich doch mal wieder eine Frage. Der Teich bzw. der Biotop-Teich hat sich bisher bewährt, bis auf zwei Goldfische, die vor einigen Monaten im Abstand von etwa 2 Wochen das Zeitliche gesegnet haben, lebt die ganze Meute noch und lässt sich, je nach Wetterlage, vollzählig blicken.
Nun dürften jahreszeitbedingt die möglichen Futterquellen versiegt sein und ich frage mich, ob es vielleicht sinnvoll ist, ab jetzt und nur geringfügig zuzufüttern?!
Also besser Alles so lassen ohne Eingriff oder 1 bis 2 mal pro Woche eine Hand voll Futter zugeben?
Liebe Grüße aus Etzbach, Marco


----------



## Martina und Uwe (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Hallo Marco,ich dachte schon mann hört von Dir gar nichts mehr aber er lebt noch.Du brauchst nicht füttern,das Biotop bietet das ganse Jahr genügend Futter für die Fische,auserdem brauchen die Fische bei sinkender Wassertemperatur immer weniger Futter also Du brauchst Dir keine Sorgen um Deine Fische machen.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## BigP (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Der Teich lebt immer noch
Und die Fische auch. Dabei sind reichlich Goldies, einige andere Fischmonster sowie mindestens drei Koi-Babies! Und obwohl die Biester monatelang unter einer dicken Eisschicht verbracht haben und NICHTS (na ja, FAST nichts, denn mein Sohn und ich hatten nach der Eiszeit irgendwie Mitleid und haben zur Frühlings-Einleitung genau eine Hand voll Teichsticks verfüttert ;-) zu essen bekommen haben, außer dem, was das Biotop ihnen so bietet, haben wir beim Durchzählen bei etwa 40 (!) aufgehört:shock
In den letzten Monate hatten wir insgesamt etwa 10 Todesfälle, hauptsächlich kleine Goldfische und ein größerer, der zuvor schon recht marode ausgesehen hatte. Alle verbliebenen machen aber einen munteren Eindruck. Die ersten Wasserpflanzen sprießen bereits kräftig, obwohl es vor Kurzem noch so aussah, als käme dieses Jahr nicht eine Einzige wieder. Uwes __ Bachminze hat sich prächtig vermehrt und duftet wunderbar.Mal sehen, wo demnächst noch Platz am Teichrand ist, dann werde ich noch weiter aufforsten.
Bisher ist das Projekt ein voller Erfolg, bei minimalem Kosten-  und Zeitaufwand und ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, das auch zu probieren, zumindest, wenn Arbeit, Zeit und Geld gespart werden sollen oder müssen.

P.S.: Nicht zu vergessen: Die (vier) __ Kröten machen Abends richtig Kapelle ud haben zigtausend Eier gelegt, denen inzwischen die Kaulquappen entschlüpft sind. In diesem Bereich sieht es aus, als kochte das Wasser!


----------



## BigP (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Hallo zusammen und - vorab - schon mal schöne Ostergrüße!
Der Teich lebt nach nunmehr fast drei Jahren immer noch und macht mir und den Fischen nach wie vor große Freude.
Uwes __ Bachminze macht mir aber ein wenig Sorgen...
Die wuchert kräftig und nimmt bereits größere Areale der Wasseroberfläche ein. Kann es durch deren Anwesenheit Probleme mit dem Teichwasser geben oder ist das vielleicht sogar gut fürs Wasser und die Fische? Vielleicht können die Experten mir dazu etwas sagen.
Liebe Grüße an Alle, Marco


----------



## Joerg (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Zum Koiteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind!*

Das sind ja gute Nachrichten Marco. 

Teichminze wuchert ohne Ende. (Pflanzlicher __ Goldfisch ). 
Es ist also anzuraten diese jedes Jahr nach dem Ernten ordentlich zurückzuschneiden.
Sie zieht viele Nähtstoffe aus dem Wasser und an den Wurzeln bildet sich Biologie.

Irgendwann ist der Tich zugewachsen und die Koi haben keinen Platz mehr. 
Schneide die Wurzeln gut zurück, die treiben wieder aus.


----------

